# My Inital Spark SD-52 NW thoughts



## marcis (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello, First off I am not the best with words, so my review will not be anywhere close to the detail of bolster's review. 


Only other "Floody" Light I own to compare the Spark SD-52 NW with is the Zebralight H51F CW. 


*1.* Build Quality: Spark SD-52 NW Compared to Zebralight H51F CW
* A.* Looks and feels a lot like my Zebralight.

* B.* *UPDATE see post #4:* Screw threads are deeper than my zebralight, but (on mine) needs more lube than a stock zebralight. My SD-52 has a bit of a grinding sound/feel when unscrewing/screwing on at the moment. I will lube this up and reply tomorrow.

* C.* My Zebralight's Anodizing (correct term ? ) seems to be of better quality than the Spark SD-52. I have already "scratched" the SD-52 just taking the pocket clip off. I have had my zebralight for about 10 months now, and I still don't have a single scratch. 

* D.* Sparks Clip seems to be way more durable/sturdy than my zebralight Clip. It was fairly tough to remove the spark clip... depending on what you consider tough. Tough for me  

*2.* Beam: Spark SD-52 NW Compared to Zebralight H51F CW
* A.* As others have stated the SD-52 does not throw very far (reflector is on its way), but that is because it is a wide beam 110 - 115 degrees. I love it, its going to be perfect for camp chores. I think it will also do great for night hiking as long as you have a thrower for when you need it. 

* B.* The SD-52 has a fairly even beam spread, no real hotspot pretty lovely. However I do see some sort of small artifact in the center of the beam with the glass lens on. If I unscrew it to bare emitter the beam is absolutely beautiful. Very even then. 
*NOTE:* I believe bolster said that the bezel seems to rob some of the lumens and width, I absolutely agree with that. it is quite a bit wider with bare emitter. So hopefully Spark address's this with future models. 
I kinda don't want to compare the beam, because both the SD-52, and H51F are super useful for different things. Spark takes care of width, Zebralight takes care of in front of me, and a handheld thrower would do the rest. 

*3. **UPDATE see post #4:* Cool white vs Neutral White: Spark SD-52 NW Compared to Zebralight H51F CW

This is more of a plus for zebralight. I really can appreciate the neutral white for outdoors, its fantastic. I always see people knocking CW. I must say that Zebralights CW is quite wonderful. I am not sure how it compares to other CW flashlights, but comparing it with the NW of my new SD-52 Showed me that I would have no problem purchasing a zebralight CW in the future. It is very usable indoor and outdoors. I have no comment on Sparks NW, this is my first NW light. It definitely renders outdoors color better, but I would not say its better than my Zebralight CW... Again, they both are wonderful and both serve different purposes. 

*4.* Magnetic Clip: Spark SD-52
* A.* I tried this just to see how it was. Its cool but maybe an even stronger magnet would be better. EX: I tried to stick this to the bottom of my zebralight.. it would not stay, fell right off. I stuck it to the fridge no problem though. 


*5.* Headband: SD-52
* A.* have not really used it yet will comment later. 


*NOTES:* 
*1.* Reflector is on its way, will comment when that arrives. 
*2.* Spark packaging is pretty slick  
*3.* I don't think this will turn on in a pocket, button is sturdy feeling, but if it were to you can not unscrew the cap to lock it out like a zebra.
*4. UPDATE see post #4:* 200 Spark lumens does not seem as bright as 200 Zebralight lumens, but I am almost positive that is because of how wide the Spark spread is.

Did I miss anything ? .. I will probably think of other things and add them over the next day or so.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Mar 1, 2012)

What do you think of the switch? How do you push it when the light is on your head?


----------



## marcis (Mar 3, 2012)

ryguy24000 said:


> What do you think of the switch? How do you push it when the light is on your head?


 Sorry for the delay! The switch is nice, sturdy feeling, not to far off from my zebralight H51F buttom, maybe a little bit stiffer feeling (which could just be because it's new and does not have 10 months of use). I use my left hand index finger to turn it on. It's not that different than turning on my zebralight (for me).


----------



## marcis (Mar 6, 2012)

So I have had the SD-52 NW for almost a week now. I have some new things to say about this light. 

*1. Accessory Reflector -* This is why I decided to get a spark I like being able to choose between pure flood, and floody with some throw. The stock bezel gives a real nice even flood. The accessory reflector gives a beam profile close to my Zebralight H51F, but definitely not the same. I still think spark needs to work on there bezels a bit. The stock reflector robs a bit of the spill, and something in/on the bezel adds a very small artifact in the center of the light (barely noticeable), when removed both these issues go away. The add on bezel (reflector) seems to make the beam slightly (very slightly) squarish looking (ex: take a square and round the corners), on top of that it seems to have 3 rings. Ring 1 is at the very edge of the light, Ring 2 is the spill, and Ring 3 is the hot spot.. I would say my zebralight H51F beam profile is a bit prettier and has no artifacts at all. However all the "problems" I just stated are hardly worth complaining about, the light is still great.

*2. Battery: *The SD-52 just shuts off when battery power is to low. This in certain situations is going to be a negative for me, like when camping and hiking. 

*3. CW vs NW Update:* I am no longer ever again buying a CW light. I still like zebralights CW, but compared to a NW it looks awful. For those of you still on the fence about NW because of less lumens.. get over it  You will not even notice you have "less lumens" with NW, because everything looks cleaner, and crisper... no annoying glares also (cool white for me tends to make lots of non shiny surfaces glare.. like grass in my backyard)

*4.* Still not sure I like the headband, for some reason I have not yet been able to get this adjusted to a comfortable setting. Any Spark owners have success with this headband ????

*5.* *Update on Screw threads, See OP for my original thoughts:* I originally said these were deeper than my zebralight, and had a bit of a grinding feel to them. I no longer think these are that much deeper than my zebralights threading. I lubed up the threads and now everything screws down very smooth. So I recommend lubing up your SD-52 when you get it. Don't go overboard  a little dab will do it!

*6.* I am going out for a night hike with the Spark and my zebralight tonight. I will probably have more comments and possibly photos in the next week for you all.

*7.* *More on lumens/output:* I originally stated that the Zebralight looked a bit brigther than the spark, I no longer think this. When using the reflector on my spark, it is considerably Brighter than my zebralight, on the highest setting: 200 lumen (spark), and 190 lumen (zebralight). 
Also, the 280 lumen MAX setting on my spark is barely any brighter than the 200 lumen setting. I will just be using the 200 lumen setting for the extra run time, its so close to the 280 that the 280 setting is not even worth using.


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just want to say what a nice balanced comparison and review!


----------



## marcis (Mar 6, 2012)

davidt1 said:


> Just want to say what a nice balanced comparison and review!



Thank you David! 

Anything I have not covered, that you would like to know ?


----------



## spinkid (Mar 6, 2012)

Marcis, Thanks for your updates. The low battery shutoff is a pain, especially if hiking in the woods at night because changing 2 batteries is going to be tougher than then ZL's 1 battery. And to maybe add to your headband issue, I got mine to feel ok when shortened the top strap more than I thought I would need to. Took some fiddling, but its pretty good. Good work and keep us updated on the night hike.


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 8, 2012)

marcis said:


> Thank you David!
> 
> Anything I have not covered, that you would like to know ?



No, nothing to ask because you are doing a good job already.


----------



## marcis (Mar 17, 2012)

I mentioned I would return with comments regarding my SPARK SD-52 and night hiking, But bolster just posted a comment in his "mini review" (post #92) that in my opinion nails this light in every way. I agree 100% with everything he says: Bolsters comment:

_Received my optional reflector today...but given the nice beamshots at the _German website_...no need for me to take more beamshots (unless someone really wants to see a white wall.) _

_I trigged the beam with reflector to: 18° spot, 70° spill. (Check my math? 36" from wall. Spot dia of 11.5", spill dia of 51".)_

_My impression: it's turned the SD52 into a traditional sort of spot-with-spill light. It's tighter and more throwy than I was expecting. Which is fine, especially if I need to use this light for searching at an upcoming CERT event. However I read a previous post where someone said something to the effect that "the reflector now makes this a useable light." I disagree-- for my purposes at least (handwork), the all-flood beam with the original bezel is superior. But...now we have a single light that should do duty as either a wide light for handwork, reading, or setting up camp; OR a throwy light for bicycling, searching, kayaking, etc, all with just a quick change of the bezel. That's how it should be. This would be a nice dual-use backpacking light now. (Watch and learn, Zebralight!) _

_I still have a carp with the original bezel. It should be painted white at least; I think it loses a lot of light to the dark anodization. And the next generation of this light should also remember its last setting (past the first couple of months of ownership); it should also step down, and not just die, when batteries are near exhaustion. Still a very usable and now FLEXIBLE light, despite these drawbacks._

_Good job on the optional reflector, Spark._


----------



## marcis (Mar 17, 2012)

Only thing I have not yet said here in my thread, is that I do find this light to be a bit finicky. In bolsters mini review several of us are talking about how this light does not turn on to the setting we last left it on, and that on occasion it takes multiple clicks to turn this light on.... this unfortunately is my experience as well. It happens so regularly now that I have considered returning it. I don't want to be in the woods clicking this light 6 times to get it to come on, and at $100.00 it should not do that, period.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Mar 17, 2012)

marcis said:


> Only thing I have not yet said here in my thread, is that I do find this light to be a bit finicky. In bolsters mini review several of us are talking about how this light does not turn on to the setting we last left it on, and that on occasion it takes multiple clicks to turn this light on.... this unfortunately is my experience as well. It happens so regularly now that I have considered returning it. I don't want to be in the woods clicking this light 6 times to get it to come on, and at $100.00 it should not do that, period.



I agree! I just don't get it either. My ST5 works just fine, but I do run it on a Lion cell 90% of the time. The lower voltage of the NiMH must be the key to the performance issues?


----------

